# Our new home...



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

For a few days, we are staying on this site......literally on the beach. 

At the back of the van, is a "drop" of about 18 inches onto the beach, and the water is no more than 10 feet away.

Tonight, our boat friend (Matteo - the one who kidnapped us and later ate our Shepherd Pie) is coming over - by boat! There is a jetty within sight.

This is heaven!

Russell

Spoilt by overcast weather but still warm.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks superb I wish I were on the pitch next to you only problem would be trying to coax Sage out of the water as he would be in there like a shot!! :lol: 

Had any further thoughts on a Van?? Looking at your other posts I would hazard a guess that you would feel better in a foreign M/H :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful pitch, Russell, although I don't understand why you've parked that way round - no window facing out to the lake?

And when you drive off, make sure you don't select reverse by mistake :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Well, someone has to live there yeah..?!!! :roll: LOL!!! LUCKY YOU!!! :lol: 
Parking that way around , I guess that like us, you have your seating turned around that way...?!! 
Have a most fantastic time!! Ana xxx


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lake View*

Hi

Backed in because it is so tight, I do not think I could back out! LOL

Oscar is fascinated by the moving water and the ducks.

The reverse polarity light is on, as expected. LOL

Russell


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

This is NOT funny :roll: Our yorkies, Gypsy Rose and Gizzie Chavi are SO upset and want the directions to where you and Oscar are....  
They do not realise that in a week we are headed for France and southern SPAIN .....one day though ITALIA.....watch out Oscar .... :lol: 
Seriously it looks BRILL!!! Paradise!!!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So who's jealous?

So sorry about the overcast weather - you should come here for the sun - yes it's actually shining - lovely day if you stay inside with the central heating on away from the freezing wind. 

Wonder where I would rather be :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New site*

Hi

Well I am sort of here on a mission too. I am testing the site in anticipation of a threemonth stay Sept - December. It is a lot more expensive than the other site I am staying on "full time" but the Lake View etc etc.

I have left the car at the other site as I am using it less and less, so am having a practice run without a car!

The other option for September is Spain - again looking at sites by the water.

I will do a site report in due course.

Russell


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks nice Russell, bet its awesome when the sun comes out.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camp site*

Hi

It is a great pitch - but it is also a biy spooky now! I also have general security concerns that, as the beach is public, anyone can just saunter past..

However there are a few others staying here and there are bikes, hoses etc lying about so that suggests all is OK.

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Topless numbers look a bit thin on the ground. You will have to move. 8)


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Russell I've read many of your posts and often wondered what you use to access the web from your various locations


Andrew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell
Beautiful view mate, shame that some inconsiderate sod spoiled it by parking that motorhome in the way though :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hope you are having a great time 

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Net*

Andrew

I use a laptop and it is conected to a modem, powered by a WIND telecom SIM card. IT costs 30 euros per month - there are terms and conditions but I think it excellent - I surf a lot and leave the thing connected even when I pop out etc.

Search under net access on the forumn pages and I did put a couple of explanations there.

Russell


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Russell, the site looks just like the one we stayed at last year, remember me texting you? Is it Camping Lefa, Toxolano Mederno?
Nick and Bill.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Wonderful spot Russell,

Jabulile is getting jealous as she just loves the water, she would be in and out all day.

Reversed polarity light! Do you not have a reversed polarity cable to use Russell? If your charger is showing the reversed polarity light it might not be doing the charging unit much good!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> hoses etc lying about


Pity its next to the Knackers yard 8O whats the smell like :lol: 
Geo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*By the lake*

Hello

Yes - it was quite spooky here last night. Very dark and just eerie.

The site is called Camping Promontorio, Toscalano.

Reversed polarity - yes Rita - the light is on. I will swap over a pair of leads later - when the rain stops! It is bucketing down.

Russell


----------

